# Cured/Corned Elk Roast Pastrami



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2013)

I had a couple elk roasts (actually thought it was one large roast) and decided since I was making beef pastrami, I'd try making some elk pastrami.

I don't really have a lot of fridge room for brining a long time, so I did a forum search and found this for a dry cure/corning: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73433/venison-pastrami

The cure...this is enough for 5lbs of meat
5 tablespoons Morton's Tender Quick
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground paprika
1 teaspoon ground bay leaves
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

I let these cure in the fridge for 7 days.

At the end of the curing time, I soak in cold water for a couple hours, changing the water after an hour.

The two on the left are the cured/corned elk roasts and the other two are the trimmed corned beef flats

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143357/easy-corned-beef-flat-pastrami













IMG_20130531_113014_555 elk and beef flats trimmed



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 19, 2013






Patted them dry, applied a light coating of extra virgin olive oil and the rub.

Into resealable bags and fridge for 7 days.













IMG_20130531_112811_265 Pastrami Rub.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 19, 2013






Pastrami Rub Recipe:

Makes enough for 4 lbs

4 Tbsp fresh cracked coarse ground black pepper

2 Tbsp coriander powder

1 tsp dry mustard powder

1 Tbsp brown sugar

1 Tbsp paprika

2 tsp garlic powder

2 tsp onion powder

Mix together and apply liberally to meat.

Here they are after being rubbed and in the fridge for 7 days.













IMG_20130607_070833_192 elk rubbed.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 19, 2013






In the propane smoker at 225° with cherry and a pan of beef broth beneath. I smoked these to 165° IT













IMG_20130607_074722_244 smoker.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 19, 2013






All sliced by hand!













IMG_20130609_095714_605.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 19, 2013


















IMG_20130609_095727_284.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 19, 2013


















IMG_20130609_100644_402.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 19, 2013






And the Reuben sandwich with steamed elk pastrami, German sauerkraut, Baby Swiss and Gruyere cheese on Rye!!!













IMG_20130612_191337_928 elk reuben.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 19, 2013






I kept half and gave the other half to the guys at the company sheet metal shop that helped in building the propane smoker. 

I also gave them half the beef pastrami, pulled pork, smoked cheddar cheese, jalapeno relish, jalapeno jelly and smoked Chex party mix.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks delicious, and what a gorgeous color on your pastrami!  

Your Reuben sandwich looks and sounds amazing....I'm jealous of your dinner!

A great couple of posts!  Thanks and have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## foamheart (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my that is some good looking stuff. I was in my forties when I had my first Reuben, and have been a fan ever since. I bake but have yet to understand Rye, its just too wet for me. The major and minor grocery stores here, if they do have a loaf of rye its 2 weeks old and made with cardboard. Ihave a corned beef in the freezer I keep swearing I'll make into pastrami. BUT I have gotta have decent bread in hand before I thaw it out. People just don't understand the difference it makes. OK, OK, off my soapbox.

That is some beautiful meat. Excellant job


----------



## bagbeard (Jun 20, 2013)

looks fantastic.  so the cure/corning is rubbed on for 7 days then the rub is on for another seven days? excuse my idiocy but just want to understand.

the other question is : is the meat like the pastrami that i get at the deli (ie similar shelf life)

happy smoke!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Looks delicious, and what a gorgeous color on your pastrami!
> 
> Your Reuben sandwich looks and sounds amazing....I'm jealous of your dinner!
> 
> ...


Thanks Clarissa! Reubens are a favorite with both of us. I've found using the combination of Baby Swiss (not as strong flavor) and Gruyere doesn't mask the taste of the meat and the German sauerkraut isn't strong tasting nor does it leave a "smell" in the house!


Foamheart said:


> Oh my that is some good looking stuff. I was in my forties when I had my first Reuben, and have been a fan ever since. I bake but have yet to understand Rye, its just too wet for me. The major and minor grocery stores here, if they do have a loaf of rye its 2 weeks old and made with cardboard. Ihave a corned beef in the freezer I keep swearing I'll make into pastrami. BUT I have gotta have decent bread in hand before I thaw it out. People just don't understand the difference it makes. OK, OK, off my soapbox.
> 
> That is some beautiful meat. Excellant job


Thank you! I bake and I've tried several Rye Bread recipes - pretty much to no avail, so I know your dilemma in waiting to get decent bread. You say yours is wet and mine looks good until it's baked and then it's dry. I can get pretty fresh Orowheat Rye Breads as well as City Market (Krogers) bakes fresh sourdough rye that is great but it doesn't stay on the shelf long!


bagbeard said:


> looks fantastic.  so the cure/corning is rubbed on for 7 days then the rub is on for another seven days? excuse my idiocy but just want to understand.
> 
> the other question is : is the meat like the pastrami that i get at the deli (ie similar shelf life)
> 
> happy smoke!!


Thank you! Yes the cure/corning mix is rubbed on and I left it in the fridge to cure for 7 days (the length of time depends on the thickness of the meat), then rinsed the meat really well under cold water, then soaked it for a couple hours in cold water before patting it dry and giving it a light coat of evoo and the spice rub and left that in the fridge for another 7 days ( this was the minimum time for the "recipe" I followed but it can be left up to 2 weeks for more flavor. 

As far as shelf life, I don't know what the shelf life is of deli pastrami. Mine is wrapped tightly and in the fridge for 2-3 days then I portion it and vac seal then into the freezer.


----------



## snowdog71 (Jun 23, 2013)

Your elk patrami reuben looks amazing


----------



## goingcamping (Jun 23, 2013)

Alesia,

Great looking Pastrami! If you are in the search for good authentic german rye bread...Wimberger's Bakery is only a short ride down the pass! 2321 Bott Street, West off 21st street!



~Brett


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 23, 2013)

Did it great!  Yum!  You had time to physically get some bread before it disappeared off the table???  Not in my house, lol!


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 24, 2013)

that looks totally awesome. love me some elk anything! haha. never wouldve thought of making pastrami out of one tho. thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks great Husker!!! Nice work!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you Snowdog!


snowdog71 said:


> Your elk patrami reuben looks amazing


Thanks for the info, I'll definitely check it out next time I'm there!


goingcamping said:


> Alesia,
> 
> Great looking Pastrami! If you are in the search for good authentic german rye bread...Wimberger's Bakery is only a short ride down the pass! 2321 Bott Street, West off 21st street!
> 
> ...


Thanks Pops! LOL...there's only him and I and he doesn't come near the "tiny" kitchen when I'm in there!


Pops6927 said:


> Did it great!  Yum!  You had time to physically get some bread before it disappeared off the table???  Not in my house, lol!


Thanks TandB! I saw the venison pastrami on here and thought "hey I can do that"!


TurnandBurn said:


> that looks totally awesome. love me some elk anything! haha. never wouldve thought of making pastrami out of one tho. thanks for sharing.


Thank you BigTrain!


BigTrain74 said:


> Looks great Husker!!! Nice work!


----------



## dr k (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 25, 2013)

> And the Reuben sandwich with steamed elk pastrami, German sauerkraut, Baby Swiss and Gruyere cheese on Rye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm late to the party. That looks great. I can almost taste it from here.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Jun 25, 2013)

That is the best looking pastrami I've seen in some time. Thanks for posting.

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Dr K!


Dr K said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thank you! I use the same fixings for corned beef Reubens, but the pastrami came out so much better.


FWIsmoker said:


> > And the Reuben sandwich with steamed elk pastrami, German sauerkraut, Baby Swiss and Gruyere cheese on Rye!!!
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


Thanks Dave!


themule69 said:


> I'm late to the party. That looks great. I can almost taste it from here.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks Disco!


Disco said:


> That is the best looking pastrami I've seen in some time. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 25, 2013)

Yummmmm.....Wish I had that sammie right now!  Yummers!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 25, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Yummmmm.....Wish I had that sammie right now!  Yummers!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat! You would have enjoyed it!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm going so far as to call the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  food police because that sandwich is illegal food porn and should be outlawed! (unless you share)!


----------

